# 30520 30130



## benji1266 (Oct 4, 2013)

Help.  Looking for guidiance .  would a turbinate colation reduction be included in 30130.

A submcous resection of the inferior tubinate using a small cautery was performed.  Would I use cpt code 30802?

If a sinusotomy with ballon was performed is the ballon included in the sinusotomy.

MD states that a myringoplasty was performed but the op note does not state that this was done.  I do not want to code it because if is not documentation then it was not done, correct?

Any help on my three questions is greatly appreciated.

Thank you all.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi there. 

Question 1. If a turbinate coblation was done with cautery you would code 30802.

Question 2. A surgical sinus endoscopy includes a sinusotomy (when appropriate) and diagnostic endoscopy. Codes 31295-31297 describe dilation of sinus ostia by displacement of tissue, any method, and include fluoroscopy if performed.

Question 3. Does he mention this in the Operative Note?  The surgical repair of the eardrum using graft material such as a portion of the fascia. Surgery is confined to the drumhead of the tympanic membrane and graft donor area. The physician uses microscopic visualization to locate the tympanic membrane defect. He prepares the site by roughening the tympanic membrane perforation, also called "rimming the perforation." If needed, he places dissolvable packing in the middle ear. The physician uses either a fat graft plug or fascia to repair the hole, or he creates a tympanomeatal flap. He sutures the incisions closed and applies a dressing. If not, then he either needs to addend his operative note to describe that the procedure was done. or IT WASNT DONE 

Hope this helps.


----------

